# Rare Ruby Red



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Just placed my order for a 2-3" Rare Ruby Red spilo to be here on friday...SOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats cool man, post some pics when u get them.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

How much was shipping?


----------



## sandwich5027 (Feb 3, 2010)

I just got one too!


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Congrats!







I would love to have some of those!!


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Foodstamp said:


> How much was shipping?


around $50


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

chaddfc said:


> How much was shipping?


around $50
[/quote]

To Michigan?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

good choice awsome fish, im lookin to get one myself


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i hope not michigan...there is a very bad snow storm occuring right now lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i'd like to see real pics of these,
that looks photo-shopped lol


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

pedro has some of the most beautiful fish in the hobby, you will not be dissapointed with what hes gunna give you . CONGRATS


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

black_piranha said:


> i'd like to see real pics of these,
> that looks photo-shopped lol


not photo shopped at all


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

black_piranha said:


> i'd like to see real pics of these,
> that looks photo-shopped lol


here is the thread that shows that exact fish pictured. i was the one who purchased it and i can vouch and say that the pictures in my thread are for sure not photo shopped. here is the link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...29&hl=spilo


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm thinking about picking up one of these guys this weekend. how is yours doing AS? does it have alot of personality?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Buckman said:


> i'm thinking about picking up one of these guys this weekend. how is yours doing AS? does it have alot of personality?


doing great. bites everything and wants to eat my cat.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha awesome! you should take new pics for the pictures section.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm gonna either order one or go get one tomorrow.All the pics on the website are the same fish and Aquascape is about a 3-3 1/2 hour drive from me and gas would be more than the $50 shipping but I would like to see what I'm buying (I don't trust anybody) So anybody that has ordered a Ruby Red from Aquascape let me know how accurate the pics are that are posted. And what do you think I should do Drive or Delivery.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its really up to you if you wanna drive or deliver. but the pics on the site are a couple different fish. the first one is the one i bought and i think thats the only one of mine on there so the rest are a different fish. you can compare the picture online to the ones in this thread posted by me but keep in mind my pictures do the fish no justice. they are all camera phone pictures.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm about 2.5 hours away and i'm driving this weekend.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think Aquascape is open on the weekend, unless you already made appointment with Pedro.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

anyway, what's the growth rate for these guys at 2-3"?


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

brian519 said:


> I'm gonna either order one or go get one tomorrow.All the pics on the website are the same fish and Aquascape is about a 3-3 1/2 hour drive from me and gas would be more than the $50 shipping but I would like to see what I'm buying (I don't trust anybody) So anybody that has ordered a Ruby Red from Aquascape let me know how accurate the pics are that are posted. And what do you think I should do Drive or Delivery.


why dont u just call pedro and ask him to take pics of the best looking ones he has left and send them to u. thats what he did for me. and if u want one thats more active than the others he has u can ask him that too and he will help u out. i kno what u mean though about wanting to see it in person before u buy it


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> anyway, what's the growth rate for these guys at 2-3"?


i got mine the first week of january and i can see a noticeable difference in size already. it looks like it got a lil longer and a lot thicker. i think i noticed this bcuz ive been at school and havent been able to seen him basically since i got him.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

they don't have weekend hours. i just found that out. i got mine last night. all of the 2.5 inchers look great. i watched for a while and picked ou the most active one. its cruising around next to me right now.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

they are absolutely gorgeous!!! got mine yesterday....heres a few pics....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Buckman your spilo seems to have a little more color. When you were at AS did some have more color than others and if they did do you know if this is something that will be like that for life?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think it varies with the individual fish and also with stress and surroundings. chad's tank doesnt have a background so that could be part of it. there were some there with more color than others. i was toen between the one with the most color and the one i ended up getting. but i got mine because it was the most active and i figure the color will come with time. all of the 4 and 5 inch spilos i've seen have great color.


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice looking fish


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

Buckman said:


> i think it varies with the individual fish and also with stress and surroundings. chad's tank doesnt have a background so that could be part of it. there were some there with more color than others. i was toen between the one with the most color and the one i ended up getting. but i got mine because it was the most active and i figure the color will come with time. all of the 4 and 5 inch spilos i've seen have great color.


I have a background..... it was just a side tank shot hahha


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking RRS









You know those two pics just wont do...







...


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

ill take more tomorrow....been working urgh! Also have a question....so I partially thawed a tilapia fillet and cut it into bite size chunks put it in a tupperware container with a lid and put it back in the freezer.......my question is....how long does it stay good for? And everytime I feed I just pull a chunk out and put it in cold water for about 10 min right ??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

honestly i havent really had a issue just tossing it in frozen. by the time it starts to sink its thawed anyways. but nothing wrong with your approach. hard to really say how long anything is good for.


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

ok cool yeah my ruby red likes the pellets , tilapia and bloodworms.....pretty sweet...what I do with the pellets is soak em for a minute then smash them into a ball so they sink.....my ruby wont touch floating food haha but as soon as it sinks he tears into it. heh. Gonna do another 25% water change tonight because my ammonia reading today was 0.25 I know thats not much but just to be sure for some reason cant get it to stay at 0. Had it 0 for 2 days once and then added the ruby and its 0.25.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

chaddfc said:


> i think it varies with the individual fish and also with stress and surroundings. chad's tank doesnt have a background so that could be part of it. there were some there with more color than others. i was toen between the one with the most color and the one i ended up getting. but i got mine because it was the most active and i figure the color will come with time. all of the 4 and 5 inch spilos i've seen have great color.


I have a background..... it was just a side tank shot hahha
[/quote]

my mistake. i do the unthawing method with mine too, but its mostly out of habbit because my rhom wouldnt touch anything frozen.


----------

